# Lightroom 3 Softproofing Plug-In



## ozphoto (Apr 23, 2011)

Has anyone reviewed this plug-in yet?

http://www.lightroom-plugins.com/ProofIndex.php

Cheers


----------



## chris02 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi,

I would also be interested to here if its worth while downloading?

thanks


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 25, 2011)

Best to test it for yourself. I heard various reports of its trial version not working properly and of the author not replying, and there's also discussion here, but it's not interested me enough to try it myself.

John


----------



## chris02 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks John really interesting reading, seems to come down on the side of test prints and adjusting from there.

Cheers


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 25, 2011)

Clearly soft-proofing has some value, but there are fundamental limitations when judging something on a monitor versus the real thing. So I've always been fine with Adobe not adding it to Lightroom, though I wouldn't be surprised if it did come, one day.

John


----------

